# thoughts on becoming shirt seo and social media specialist



## catchmikey (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Eventually one day I would like to start producing some shirts, but for now, I'm pretty happy with the shirt selections that I can find. But I wanted to ask for some opinions of tshirt experts in the field. 

I've been training myself in 2 particular areas: 1) SEO and 2) social media channels and wanted to consider offering services to tshirt companies and startups.

I'm not an established big leaguer, but I feel I can produce some quality work that might be interesting for a company on a shoestring budget. 

Having said, are tshirt companies interested in getting some outsiders opinions on marketing and such?? Would companies be interested in working in barter initially.....let's say shirts for seo services. 

I'm just curious what people's thought are on this. Thanks!


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

Reminds me of an old quote "If everyone is mining for gold, we want to be in the pick-Axe business."

I'd be interested in this type of service personally. We sold nearly 12,000 pieces our first full year in business and are looking for more ways to expand our internet market. But I'd like to see some testimonials or some sort of guarantee before I'd invest money into a service like this.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I think the social media is a good way to advertise but it is really hit and miss for popularity, mostly miss. 

Look at the homeless guy that gets on youtube with his voice and then gets job offers a few weeks later. How many people have been slaving away for years to get an opportunity like that and he just falls into it. Pure luck and 'in the right place at the right time'

Look at facebook. Who would have thought myspace could be replaced? 

Generating the buzz in a crowded market is as much of an art form as anything. We have a few folks who do clothing for popular music artists and it is amazing how they take a $2 truckers cap and add a 30c of decoration and sell them for over $200 each. I still ask myself how do you do that? 

SEO comes with popularity. There is no one formula for it and there is no one right way. If you get popular, showing up on the top of the search engines will come.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I'd bet there would probably be a market out there for this kind of service, particularly if you applied yourself to figuring out what makes selling t-shirts online different from how other things are sold and what strategies are particularly effective. 

The biggest thing I could see standing in your way is that you have no track record.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

I would be interested , but I dont want you to just 'train me' , I want you to train and still do it for me, because I'm too busy doing other stuff


----------



## catchmikey (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you all for your thoughts and being at least welcoming to the idea. Definitely not having a track record can be an obstacle, but I see it more as a period where the service provider would have to prove him or herself before charging big bucks. And from my experiences of building websites with some externals, I've had some productive ones with people trying to just get some exposure and working for less dollar. 

Look forward to getting in touch with some of you in the next month or two. Thanks!


----------



## shirtsthatgo (May 4, 2009)

Are you a student of SEOMOZ.org? 

What you are talking about I have considered as well. I sometimes can't tell what is more fun... building my t-shirt line or doing the SEO stuff. SEO is sometimes seen as a "four letter word" btw so what I mean is just clean promoting of the brand that leads to natural and earned links + some fine tuning of the on page content and tags to best leverage the links earned.

I have spent about 2 years now doing a thorough self study through trial and error on the SEO piece. At times I thought I had it all figured out to realize a few months later that I knew nothing. There are lots of "aha" moments in learning SEO and lots of rat holes to go down. 

At this stage I think I have it mostly decoded but I know that there are more lessons ahead.


----------

